# Electrocution of worker on a solar installation



## Bleddyn (Aug 29, 2018)

Just saw this posted on a Facebook group; recent workplace electrocution. 

22 year old in Ontario, Canada working on a solar installation.

https://nationvalleynews.com/2020/08/12/22-year-old-russell-man-electrocuted-working-roof/


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

That's sad....0nly 22, he had his who;e life ahead of him.


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

Can't see it as that site blocks my ad blocker. Very sad to hear about it, 22 is way to young. I can't image what his family is going through.

I'm actually surprised I don't hear about a bunch of DIY'ers getting electrocuted working on or around solar.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Addblocker did not let me read past the first two words or so. Was it a big commercial system like a solar farm? Or a single family dwelling? The plug and play nature of the connection wires for dwellings - unless he was upgrading the service while he was at it, I don't understand how someone could get himself shocked on a dwelling system.


----------



## Bleddyn (Aug 29, 2018)

Sorry to hear you guys are having issues with the AdBlocker; Here’s the full text:



Nation Valley News said:


> AUGUST 12, 2020
> EMBRUN — A 22-year-old Russell man died of electrocution Monday after touching a wire as he worked on a roof for a firm specializing in solar panel installations.
> 
> Ontario’s Ministry of Labour, Training and Skills Development (MLTSD) says it is investigating the workplace death of the man, identified yesterday by the Ontario Provincial Police as Michael Attfield. Officers with the Russell and Hawkesbury detachments responded to the St-Andre Rd. scene at approximately 4 p.m., as did paramedics with Prescott-Russell Emergency Medical Services.
> ...


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

Sorry to hear and my thoughts go out to his friends and family. 

He was not an electrician or an apprentice.


----------

